

Ask HN: Rate my startup beepl.com (http://alpha.beepl.com) - jparicka
http://beepl.com/
The best way to get users to answer questions is by matching the right questions with the right people.<p>Beepl does exactly that by measuring users' interests, their involvement in various topics, the quality of their contribution and the level of their expertise within a specific field.<p>We call it a social expertise footprint: http://alpha.beepl.com/user/stevenf<p>Beepl is a bit more like Vark, less like Yahoo! Answers - it's a question platform.<p>And we've got in twitter too (with the facebook soon to follow): http://alpha.beepl.com/twitter/<p>Launching in private alpha (or maybe even going live) in September 2010.<p>What do you think?<p>PS - I'm getting in new features daily, plus it's running off of a single 0.5GB gogrid instance (nginx), it may be that there're some things temporarily broken....<p>Thanks,<p>Jan Paricka<p>http://alpha.beepl.com/user/jparicka
======
jparicka
OK, in the nutshell, the idea behind beepl is that the best way to get users
to answer questions is by matching the right questions with the right people.

Beepl does exactly that by measuring users' interests, their involvement in
various topics, the quality of their contribution and the level of their
expertise within a specific field.

We call it a social expertise footprint: <http://alpha.beepl.com/user/stevenf>

Beepl is a bit more like Vark - it's a question platform.

And we've got in twitter too (with the facebook soon to follow):
<http://alpha.beepl.com/twitter/>

Launching in private alpha (or maybe even going live) in September 2010.

What do you think?

PS - I'm getting in new features daily, plus it's running off of a single
0.5GB gogrid instance (nginx), it may be that there're some things temporarily
broken....

Thanks,

Jan Paricka

<http://alpha.beepl.com/user/jparicka>

~~~
desigooner
I see this when i click through your profile link:

<http://cl.ly/3287295c175670b5d513>

should I be seeing the edit profile form and the delete followers buttons?

It's still all confusing .. maybe a video walkthrough explaining the concept
behind the site and the features would help. Why'd someone use this over
Ardvark or quora or in the future, facebook Q&A?

also, the "Ask ____ a question" box is so easy to miss ..too much wastage of
screen space since it requires me to navigate to the bottom of the page to
post a question and there's a whole lot of blank space between the profile
info (which for some reason comes across as a form) and the ask box

~~~
jparicka
> Why'd someone use this over Ardvark or quora or in the future, facebook Q&A?

The fun part is that you do not have to use beepl in order to use beepl. For
example - beepl already drives questions from twitter. And if people answer to
them, beepl will reply on the responder's (twitterer) behind. Beepl is built
to help - and that's precisely what it'll do. It connects questions with
people based on their interests and expertise. Nothing in random on beepl
(this is still in TODO). It's one great questions mashup. It also measures how
or whether the question is interesting / not interesting. Also employs the
semantic engine, custom built knowledge base, crm114 discriminator, question
mutilator, etc.. so why would someone use this over Vark, etc? Because all
these lack of these features. Their all brain-dead technology - more like
phonebooks. Beepl is more like Internet 3.0, with AI, big brother and all
that...

------
jparicka
Little bonus - free wallpaper
[http://picasaweb.google.com/sopybeepl/BeeplArtwork#542634728...](http://picasaweb.google.com/sopybeepl/BeeplArtwork#5426347287599061234)

~~~
jparicka
And my Desktop right now <http://tweetphoto.com/40827362>

I need some feedback folks. Criticisms. Anything. Please..

------
jparicka
Guys, I think this might as well work! Agreed?

